# Indian sandstone paving



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok so not sure if this is the best place to ask about paving but seen questions about lawnmowers and thought why not :lol:

Anyway hope to pave my patio and a few paths this year and have been considering Indian sandstone over concrete slabs. Just wondered if anyone has any recommendations for decent online suppliers? really doesn't seem anywhere local to me other than small builders merchants and they are looking for a lot more per m2 than on the net.

Second question is if anyone already has a Indian sandstone patio how has it held up over the years? seen lots of used indian sandstone for sale and tbh it looks terrible, not sure if this is people getting rid of old uncalibrated stone but looks nothing like the stunning pictures/colours of when it's first laid.

Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

We did a patio with concrete slabs and eventually it fell apart - concrete is only as good as the mix

We replaced with Indian slabs and it has been brilliant for 7 years +

No pics I'm afraid, hope that helps 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks that's good to know, my worry had been having to replace it a few years down the line. It looks so much better than traditional slabs, now I just need to pick the colour


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Maybe a little bias but i work for a large aggregate and cement manufacture/ supplier (infact the largest global aggregate company firm)

One of our product line is porceline/ cement paving which looks like decking... Yet can be jet washed and not prone to fatigue like wood.

A nice visual alternative to simple concrete slabs.










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I haven't really considered porcelain will have a look thanks. I had been leaning towards sawn/honed stone as assume it would leave a neater job.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

We had our patio done in Indian Sandstone (150 sqm) about seven years ago and the upkeep is immense.It goes green with Moss and algae come late Autumn and it needs power washing twice a year.

Lovely when it's clean as it shows all different colours,bit a bit nasty when it's not tip-top.

It's better than coloured concrete as that just loses colour over the years and looks even worse.

Next time round I'll be considering Granite sets !


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's a big area, luckily I only need about 45/50 m2. The algae is one of my concerns as I have a retaining wall just now that it seems to sit on. I guess it is probably made worse by inadequate drainage on my existing patio/wall so will look into that as well.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just a quick snap showing you how this stuff goes.

Got to jet wash the bloody lot in the next few weeks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the pic, it looks good but I see what you mean about the upkeep that's going to be quite the job jet washing all that stone. I have always jet washed any patio I have had previously but I have read on paving expert to remove algae your best to use bleach. I will cut and paste what they said, perhaps it will work and will save you spending days with the power washer!

The diluted bleach can be applied via a watering can, or simply by preparing the liquid in a bucket and swilling it over the surface. Leave it to work its nastikemmickle magic on the algae for a few minutes, and then rinse off with plenty of clean water. The bleach will be effectively neutralised by dilution and by contact with soils and other surfaces. 
It may take two, three or more 'treatments' to eliminate the more stubborn algal colonies, and, in the longer term, it's a good idea to repeat the treatment every two or three months as a 'pre-emptive' strike to deter any re-colonisation.

Only other thing it mentioned was to be careful around lawns or plants while using the bleach as if it's strong enough to kill algae spores that it could also damage your plants/lawn.

http://www.pavingexpert.com/maintain_02.htm


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the link...book marked!

I think I'll jet wash it this time and use the bleach as an intermediary preventer and see how I get along.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought Indian sandstone from eBay. It was fantastic. Very red when first laid but has mellowed. Wanted it to match red soil down here in Devon. I use algon to get rid of the green once a year.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

OeTT said:


> I bought Indian sandstone from eBay. It was fantastic. Very red when first laid but has mellowed. Wanted it to match red soil down here in Devon. I use algon to get rid of the green once a year.


Do you remember the name of the ebay seller? lot's of companies/importers selling on there, would rather buy from one that someone has used before and has been happy with the quality of the stone.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Use a good full bed. Dont just blob as it shows through. Weve just had samples from stone-trader. Look good and reasonable priced. Gonna buy a mixer off the bay.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks will look up stone-trader. Yeah that's good advice about spot bedding, have seen pictures where the stone had stained through due to being laid that way. Recommend paving expert's website if your laying your own. I followed their instructions to do mono block around 10 years ago and it's still as good as the day it was done, likely because I didn't cut corners on the sub base.

Should check out gumtree if your looking for a mixer probs more on there or you can hire them really cheap, you might need a wacker plate as well. Depends how long your going to need it for I suppose.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a thought but if the sandstone gathers algae then why not clean then seal it with a coating like they use for concrete driveways. It does take on a gloss wet look but doesn't gather growth and stays like that for ages.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's a good question, I honestly don't know the answer and had hoped maybe we had some landscaping members who could advise about sealing and the best product to use for grouting. Have read people saying you should seal Indian stone and others saying it's best not to, I think it was really for the expense or that some of the stone is porous. I had read it is only worth sealing it if it's likely your going to spill things like red wine frequently which stains. Also most people prefer the look of the stone when it is wet as the colours stand out far more, which would be the case 24/7 if it was a wet gloss seal that you used.

Starting to think I just look into things to much :roll: will just get the rest of the garden ready and get some materials ordered up.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A friend of mine called me to come over to his place last year after sealing his patio and he was chuffed with the results.VERY shiny and wet looking but ott and unnatural...like Disney on steroids 

But each to their own.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

leopard said:


> A friend of mine called me to come over to his place last year after sealing his patio and he was chuffed with the results.VERY shiny and wet looking but ott and unnatural...like Disney on steroids
> 
> But each to their own.


 :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

There you go,quick update.

The difference is startling.I've been on this since 0900hrs and and I'm about a third through ! Stopped for lunch and back out again in about 45mins.

Aching all over


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice work! that's some difference. You will be feeling it for days  be worth it though when your sitting out enjoying the sun 8)


----------

